# DF: 58 More Solo Grappling Drills in 17 Minutes



## Clark Kent (Mar 30, 2011)

*58 More Solo Grappling Drills in 17 Minutes
By jasculs - 03-30-2011 09:25 AM
Originally Posted at: Deluxe Forums*
====================

Well, I have to say that I honestly wasn't expecting all of the
great feedback and comments on the "33 Solo Grappling Drills in 7
Minutes" video. The responses were overwhelmingly positive and I
had a lot of people who were looking forward to using them in there
workouts, drilling sessions, and warm-ups.

Most of these drills I learned through out my 15 years of training
from others and many I conjured up myself, which I'm sure others have
probably thought of as well in other parts of the country or
world. AND I STILL HAVE MORE!

I use these a lot in my warm-ups and even more so in my actual
sports specific conditioning workouts.

You can use these in interval training, or for a short back to back
session to get yourself warmed-up and prepped for a good grappling
training session.

As always I appreciate and endorse as many comments and questions
as possible as it helps me keep going and makes me better every day.



Thank you for watching,

Jason Scully

P.S. I'd like to give you some free stuff such as a Free Shoyoroll
Gi,
Instructional DVDs, Books and More. And it's easy! All you have to
do is join my facebook fan page.
Jason Scully | Facebook


Read More...


----------



## SenseiMattKlein (Apr 23, 2011)

These drills are awesome. They work strength and flexibility, something us older guys really need to work on. Thanks heaps Jason!


----------

